# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Serbia best kept tourism secret

## Garrick

Several articles about Serbian tourism:

Serbia: One of Europe's best-kept tourism secrets? 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/tr...t-kept-3227101

Along the way we filled up at roadside restaurants. Throughout Serbia, the national cuisine centres on grilled meats and fish, and the Serbs are high on hospitality, so wherever we went the food was delivered in abundance.


Our table was piled high with freshly prepared, mostly local farm-raised produce and included wonderful breads and salads in among the never-ending parade of charcoal-cooked meats.


Chief among these delights was cevapcici, a stick of minced meat, which is like a Greek kofta. In Serbia the notion of organic food is a bit of a non sequitur, as the traditional ­agriculture sector is almost entirely organic, by British standards anyway.


Lonely Planet: Serbia one of Top 10 most attractive countries to visit in 2015
http://inserbia.info/today/2014/10/l...visit-in-2015/

Speaking about trump cards that helped place Serbia seventh among the 10, Lonely Planet mentions “the genre-jumping Exit Festival” which was recently awarded the Best Major European Festival title. It goes on to say that “Belgrade, with its hedonistic floating nightclubs, is being mentioned in the same panting breaths as Berlin and Ibiza,” and points to Serbia’s “al fresco amusements – killer skiing in Kopaonik, spa-hopping in Vrnjacka Banja and rafting the Drina River.”


All of these attractions are “cheap, cheap, cheap – luring thrillseekers away from pricey, played-out playgrounds in ‘the other Europe’,” says Tamara Steward, the author of the Lonely Planet’s article.


About Belgrade and nightlife view from Philippine man:

Belgrade nightlife guide
http://thehungrypartier.com/ultimate...e-in-belgrade/

I’ve been to Belgrade twice and had several fun nights partying my ass with Serbs! All I can tell you that the nightlife in Belgrade is shockingly incredible. You wouldn’t believe it until you experience it for yourself.

I’ve partied in over 50 countries and 100 cities around the world, and I put Belgrade in my Top 3 most happening cities in Europe!

----------


## jerisert

it is great. 
Thanks a lot

----------

